# Legend's Battle & Triumph



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got a new bottle baby buckling as a X-Mas present from my family, he is such a sweetie. I think this bottle baby is my families secret attempt at getting me back into the goaties after my recent bad luck with kiddings. Well it sure is nice having him around to care for and seems to be working as I am really enjoying having him need me as much as he does. I adore this buckling!

Anyway Legend is in the house for now, and I took these photo's of his battle and triumph to overtake this tote, He was so proud to defeat this tote and in the last picture he looks so content and victorious. 
I thought the pictures were so cute and just wanted to share!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just adorable!!!! Have a wonderful time with him!

If he comes up missing, please do not look at my house!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my, that is just the cutest thing!!! Awwwww!!! He is sooooo adorable!!!!!! Wow! Just want to eat him up.. no not really.. he is sooooo cute though!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he is so cute!!! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That last picture, he looks like "WHO ME?, I am just to cute".
Now is this the same one that you showed us before? He is just the cutest think.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You know I'm a sucker for those cou clairs!!!! He is downright adorable!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

He is so adorable! and great genetics to boot!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

he is soooo cute. in the first pic he looks like he is saying his prayers.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

HE IS TO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He does seem to be extra full of personality- King of the Tote?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my :drool: he is so cute! what personality - I think your family gave your the best present ever


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a cute present!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is absolutely perfect! I love the innocence of babies, especially the ones meant to touch your heart....I hope he brings you around..he would certainly give you some beautiful kids!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love him! He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Awww!!! He is soooo cute! Makes me want Alpines even more!  I've thought about having them as a 2nd breed.....but that won't be until I move out anyways!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  
He is quite a handful that is for sure, he is bouncing around everywhere. I can't help but laugh as I watch him run around getting into mischief.
Although he does look a lot like an Alpine, this buck is a Cou Clair Nigerian Dwarf. :wink:


----------

